# [Upgrade] dépoussiérage méthode propre [Résolu]

## Jamesbch

Salut à tous,

Bien content de ma Gentoo sur mon pc, j'ai vraiment pas de soucis car je mets à jour 1x/semaine. Seulement vu que c'est la rentrée, j'ai repris ma vieille tablette PC (voir signature) qui elle n'a pas été mis à jour depuis... un petit moment (kernel 2.6.30; gcc-4.3.2 *OUCH*; gnome 2.24, ouch) et c'est pas uniforme (exemple: xorg-1.6.4). J'ai vu quelques méthodes assez brutes (ici) mais pas forcément propre.

Alors j'avais lu quelque part qu'il y avait moyen de refaire une ré-installation (propre) en gardant son /var/lib/portage, son /etc de manière à repartir depuis une stage3 mais qu'il suffisait de lancer un update sur world pour que ça remette tous les packets que j'avais. Ayant déjà fait un backup, je pense que je suis prêt à risquer quelque chose de ce genre, qui me semble beaucoup plus propre. Maintenant j'aurais besoin de vos sages conseils et d'articles qui tracteraient de cette méthode en français/anglais.

Merci d'avance, et bonne rentrée à vous aussi !

----------

## Tom_

En me promenant sur le forum, j'étais tombé là-dessus : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-819910-highlight-.html

Si tu as une sauvegarde de ton système et un peu de temps, je tenterais l'upgrade à ta place juste pour le "fun".  :Smile: 

Tu peux toujours nettoyer ton système : 

- nettoyage du world

- emerge --depclean

- portpeek ...

----------

## Jamesbch

Apparemment j'ai un gros problème. Dès que j'essaie de compiler portage, qui demande app-admin/eselect-python-20100321, celui-ci échoue avec "configure: error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check". Du coup sur le net j'ai vu qu'il fallait installer sys-kernel/linux-headers qui lui-même échoue avec "erreur: sys/cdefs.h : Aucun fichier". Donc en gros je suis un peu bloqué.

Je pense que partir d'un stage3 n'est pas une mauvaise idée. Il faudrait que je sache exactement qu'elles sont les fichiers qui me sont utiles et si c'est safe de les recopier dans le nouveau système:

0/ Je pense notamment à /etc/ ?

1/ Aussi de /var/lib/portage/ est-ce que ma liste world est sauvée si je copie les deux fichiers (suffit d'un emerge world) ?

2/ Est-ce qu'il y a d'autres fichiers/dossiers intéressants pour cette migration (par exemple /usr/src/ et /root/) ?

3/ Qu'en est-il de /var/db/pkg/ faut-il le copier ? Le /home/ étant sur partition séparée ext4, ne pose pas de soucis.

Merci de ton aide Tom.

----------

## Jamesbch

Finalement je suis passé par la case stage3. J'ai un soucis avec dev-vcs/subversion-1.6.12 qui ne s'installe pas alors que le système est tout frais. Est-ce que vous avez une idée ? Merci d'avance. PS: Je suis encore dans le chroot (Gentoo Live en USB), j'ai tout compilé (16h longues heures).

 *Quote:*   

> env: env: en: No such file or directory
> 
> make: *** [subversion/libsvn_delta/compat.lo] Error 1
> 
> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## Jamesbch

Apparemment ça venait du fait que je mettait LANG="fr en". J'étais sûr qu'on pouvait spécifier plusieurs langues, j'ai dû modifier en LANG="fr_CH.UTF-8" et ça semble passer. Toute façon l'anglais c'est de base si y'a pas le français

Sinon j'ai remarqué de très belles améliorations, notamment le support de mon écran (réglage luminosité depuis gnome!), avec veille et tout. De nouvelles icônes, propres et fonts différentes. Mon stylet wacom, mon wifi et le reste de mon matos a bien passé avec le .config de mon ancien kernel ainsi que le /etc/X11. Je suis très satisfait de ma mise à jour, plus qu'à espérer que je gagner en batterie.

----------

